# fetal monitoring starting at week 37???



## kellyb

Hi Everyone,
I just got back from my mw appt. today, which I wasn't too happy about. She's not my normal mw, and informed me that starting at week 37 I would have to have 30 minute fetal monitoring sessions every week since I'm 35. Huh? I never heard anything about this from my regular mw, and I'm bummed. I don't want to do this. Have any of you heard of this?


----------



## vintage67

I had what's called biophysical profiles done regularl when I was pregnant with my son starting around that time. I was 36, almost 37. But I also have a heart problem and diabetes. You just lay still in the doctors office with a belt type device around your waist. I had one scare when I went in for one and they sent me to the hospital to stay all night for observation on a fetal heart monitor.


----------



## kmac625

Do you have gestational diabetes? I know here that is standard if the woman has GD. Otherwise I don't know, I only had an ultrasound done and one monitoring session when I was overdue. Mind you, I only turned 35 a month before having my dd.


----------



## kellyb

Thanks everyone for your responses--makes me feel much better. I'm definitely going to talk to my regular midwife and see if the other midwife was just uninformed or crazy! 

Kmac625--nope, I tested negative for gest. diab., so who knows?!


----------



## Amberyll23

I am starting fetal monitoring at 32 weeks (this Thursday). I have GD, high blood pressure and am 37, so I am guessing it is a combination of the 3 as to why I am having to do this. I will have to ask on Thursday, though! I thought this was standard!


----------

